
Maker Blogs: Discover and share best blogs written by makers across the web - yarapavan
https://makerblogs.xyz/
======
just_observing
This would be more useful to me if when I hovered the link it told me more
about what they actually make and the language they post in.

It's too random otherwise.

------
qnsi
Wouldnt it make more sense to promote individual posts, not blogs?

